# NEW Bolens section added



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks, Sixchows for the recommendation on this.

I moved a few of the articles from the MTD section here. So, BOLENS has its own home now. 

Have fun!

:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Andy!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Bolens has it’s own spot on the forum !!!!

Hip – Hip arty: Hooray
Hip – Hip arty: Hooray
Hip – Hip arty: Hooray

Thanks Andy :cheers: 

P.S. The “MTD” on the logo has to go.unchin: 
Can you change it to “FMC” or use the old logo ? Those were the REAL Bolens tractors. :thumbsup:


----------

